

Firefox 38.0.5 - mykhal
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/38.0.5/releasenotes/

======
throwaway7a
Sorry if this comes off as harsh, it's just my personal opinion.

First, they have built-in ads and DRM.

Now they have _targeted_ ads and a built-in interface to a proprietary site
Pocket. To be fair, the targeted ads are done in the best way possible, but I
don't feel I can trust Mozilla as much anymore.

That's the last straw, I'm moving to GNU IceCat.

